
The Virtual Goods That Lie Beyond Facebook - Heyzap (YC W09)  - dwynings
http://blogs.forbes.com/velocity/2009/11/26/the-virtual-goods-that-lie-beyond-facebook/
======
richardburton
To be fair, Facebook hasn't released its own payments platform yet. It's been
severely delayed and a long time coming but I'm excited to see how linking
your social network and payment credentials will work out.

Once people are able to "Buy with Facebook" rather than just "connect" with
it, a lot of interesting things can happen. When my friend is able to pay me
back instantly for that crate of beer I bought him using Facebook I'm
immediately incentivised to hook my payments details up to it so we never have
to do a bank-transfer again. If the friction of a transaction is reduced to a
single click and a confirmation then I would say it has the upper-hand on any
mobile-phone payments system.

Mobile payments will no-doubt be awesome for all kinds of things. Whether they
will transfer power from Facebook I'm not so sure.

